# Peculiar symptom



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Aside from DP I suffer from depression, GAD, OCD, ADD, and adjustment disorder. For the past few months my hands have been twitching, and the twitching is becoming more severe. It's not so much a muscular spasm as it is.... I don't know, a compulsion, I guess? I'm almost entirely sure it's a physical symptom of a psychological condition and not a result of physical illness, but I don't know which condition is causing it. My first guess is the OCD, but usually I perform tasks focusing on the number 3, and there's no counting involved here, just persistent twitching. I know this sounds extremely weird, but has anyone else ever had something like this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

I think that could be your ADD but it could also anxiety related, how anxious are you normally? Also what medication(s) are you on? A bunch can cause this due to the inner tension feeling. But yeah i do that with my legs, there constantly moving but i think mines med related.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benign_fasciculation_syndrome

caused by stress and/or anxiety. take some magnesium to help this


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Currently not taking any medication, so it couldn't be related to that. And I don't know if BFS applies here, because even though it's a twitch it's sort of.... voluntary, I guess? I know that sounds weird but what I mean is that I can sort of stop it if I really want to but then my hand feels uncomfortable.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

tofunk said:


> Currently not taking any medication, so it couldn't be related to that. And I don't know if BFS applies here, because even though it's a twitch it's sort of.... voluntary, I guess? I know that sounds weird but what I mean is that I can sort of stop it if I really want to but then my hand feels uncomfortable.


It is sort of like RLS in other limbs (which is possible). If have this too - it gives relieve from an uncomfortable feeling. But I have several _other_ kinds of movement issues -Essential Tremor (mild, hereditary), a Parkinson's tremor in one arm (mild), RLS (I don't much notice it unless I stop but others are irritated and say my foot is going to fly off), and part of my visual field trembles (Post-Trauma Vision Syndrome). Each has its own distinctiveness - perhaps my name should be 'Twitchy'. So don't know what to call what you have.

Any response to the magnesium that was suggested?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

The symptoms of the Peculiar is itching or tingling tongue. Itchy tongue suddenly without warning. This occurs in the edge of the tongue alongwith the side or the other or in the corner. White spots on the skin, from the production of melatonin, the presence in the region. These usually appear on the outside of the forearm, but may occur in other places. The longer these places where they get more white.


----------

